# Travel Insurance



## aisha119 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I am from Pakistan and currently living in UAE. I am applying for job seeker visa to Germany. So which company should I get travel insurance from? The companies in UAE require me to come back to the UAE to be able to make any claims where as I might not. So should I get the insurance from some company in Pakistan or Germany?


----------

